# clamps from harbor freight



## weedsnager (Sep 21, 2011)

any feedback on these clamps?

http://www.harborfreight.com/58-1-4-quarter-inch-aluminum-f-style-bar-clamp-92490.html


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Save you money.

None of the clamps that I have purchased from HF are very good. 

The aluminum bar clamps tend to break the tang that slips into the cogs of the aluminum bar. The clamping pressure of these clamps is not always square.

The "F" clamps do not offer square clamping pressure. The longer the clamp the more they bend out of square.

The 1/2" (Actually not unique to HF but a common problem with all 1/2" pipe clamps) pipe clamps are worthless as they bend far too easy and will spring off of the materials being clamped.

The quick clamp style (Similar to Irwin) break very easily.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

To offer a counterpoint, I have 6 of those clamps (well I think that's where they came from, I bought them used) that work well for what I've used them for. It's true that you have to pay attention to them to make sure that the pressure is being applied evenly and there's nothing funny going on, but at 1/3 the price of a Bessey or Jorgenson, they've done fine for me. I do agree that the F style and the quick grip style are complete garbage.


----------



## Brian Hinther (Aug 5, 2008)

This is the kind I've had good luck with:
http://www.harborfreight.com/24-inch-bar-clamp-96213.html
For the price, they're really hard to beat.


----------



## Kramer (Sep 17, 2011)

Brian Hinther said:


> This is the kind I've had good luck with:
> http://www.harborfreight.com/24-inch-bar-clamp-96213.html
> For the price, they're really hard to beat.


I was checking these clamps out at the store. I tightened the clamp (hand turned) and the bar bent over. I don't recommend them.


----------



## weedsnager (Sep 21, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> To offer a counterpoint, I have 6 of those clamps (well I think that's where they came from, I bought them used) that work well for what I've used them for. It's true that you have to pay attention to them to make sure that the pressure is being applied evenly and there's nothing funny going on, but at 1/3 the price of a Bessey or Jorgenson, they've done fine for me. I do agree that the F style and the quick grip style are complete garbage.


You say you have 6 of them, and they have worked well for you, then at the bottom of your post you say the F style are garbage. The ones I was referring to in the link I provided are the F style


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry, I meant the ones posted by Brian Hinther above were garbage... in my opinion of course. Your mileage may certainly vary. The F style I meant were the single posts and not the tube style. My experience with those is that anything over 12" twists and bends.

Do a search here for Harbor Freight clamps. This topic comes around every few weeks. The general thought is "you get what you pay for". The only reason I responded is because the particular ones you posted have done fine for me. I've used them a lot over the last 5 months I've had them and they were well used when I bought them.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have both the "F" style clamps and the aluminum bar clamps from Harbor Frieght. My aluminum clamps go up to 4' I believe.

I have no problems with either of them. Just recognize that they do not have the strength to really torque down on them. Of course you should not be applying excess torque to clamps anyway.

I have had these clamps for several years and used many times.

George


----------



## CNYCarl (Apr 16, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> I have both the "F" style clamps and the aluminum bar clamps from Harbor Frieght. My aluminum clamps go up to 4' I believe.
> 
> I have had these clamps for several years and used many times.


Second that. The 4' aluminum clamps work well and whenever the 6 inch F styles go on sale at HF, I buy a bunch of them- they're handy for both woodworking and welding (and they're cheap enough that you don't feel bad about wrecking one while welding).



GeorgeC said:


> Of course you should not be applying excess torque to clamps anyway.


Exactly.


----------



## BORKBOB (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't know if the quality is the same but I have 24", 36" and 48" bar clamps from 5-6 yrs. ago. They are my go-to clamps for panel glue ups.

I space them 9-12" apart, lay out and glue the panel on them and apply moderate preassure. I then put clamps across the top between the bottom ones and again use moderate pressure. 

I sight from each end and if the outer boards are elevated at all, I smack them flat with a dead blow hammer. The clamps have held up very well to this abuse. I consistently get flat and solid panels.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a dozen each of the older style of the following clamps (older style being the wooden handled ones, not the plastic).
http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-bar-clamp-96210.html 
http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-bar-clamp-96214.html
http://www.harborfreight.com/24-inch-bar-clamp-96213.html

I have 8 of the following with the newer style blue plastic handles.
http://www.harborfreight.com/36-inch-bar-clamp-96208.html

My other 4 36" bar clamps are a pair of Jorgenson Pony branded clamps, and a pair of Craftsman clamps. As far as the bars flexing under pressure. Yes they do. On ALL OF THEM, not just the HF clamps. So far I have only had one clamp fail, and it was a dud when it arrived at my house (I ordered them online before I found a local HF store). I took it back to my local HF and got a replacement no problem... 

The 3/4" pipe clamps are good for what they are. I should have sprung more for the ones with feet... 

I haven't been brave enough to try the quick clamp knock offs as they have a bad reputation. And the very concept of an aluminum clamp strikes me as wrong. Aluminum is just the wrong material for a clamp...


----------



## CNYCarl (Apr 16, 2011)

dbhost said:


> And the very concept of an aluminum clamp strikes me as wrong. Aluminum is just the wrong material for a clamp...


Nah. Aluminum can be alloyed and treated to perform like steel, only lighter. It's a great engineering material.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

CNYCarl said:


> Nah. Aluminum can be alloyed and treated to perform like steel, only lighter. It's a great engineering material.


It CAN be... Yes I agree. More often than not, it isn't. You get into cost factors, and let's face it, HF isn't going to go the expensive production route are they?


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

I bot 8 o' the 12" quick clamps last night. I tried one in the store and just by closin it up on itslef and then givin it about half another squeeze, the handle blew up in my hand BUT, i was then able to see how they are made and i immediately came up with a quick fix for the problem(well, in theory anywho :laughing: ).The pivot point is a small plasitc nub on either side of the handle that fits into a small platic 'cup' in either side of the frame. These nubs and cups will give me a reference point on where to drill and i will then install a small machine bolt with a lock nut on it.
I figered that at $1.99 each and maybe $1.50 for the bolts and lock nuts from my local Gateway Fastener Co. It's worth a shot.
These clamps are not made for heavy duty work but far too many times an 'extra hand' is needed and these will do just fine. ( i hope :laughing: ). I will post my upgrade and how it works out.


----------



## Mandres (Sep 6, 2011)

Brian Hinther said:


> This is the kind I've had good luck with:
> http://www.harborfreight.com/24-inch-bar-clamp-96213.html
> For the price, they're really hard to beat.



I stocked up on this style too and they've been great. On sale, they're literally 1/5 the cost of the name brand version. Regardless of how much they do or don't flex I guarantee 5 of them will do a better job than 1 of the others in any clamping job.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Brian Hinther said:


> This is the kind I've had good luck with:
> http://www.harborfreight.com/24-inch-bar-clamp-96213.html
> For the price, they're really hard to beat.


I've got a fleet these "Pittsburg" bar clamps, varying from 6" to 36", and have found them to be a terrific bang for the buck...they've worked great. The quick-grip plastic clamps break very easily and have little clamping pressure. I've got a couple of the type that the OP linked to, and think they're ok, but not generally a great deal.


----------



## DavesBlokkz (Oct 21, 2011)

I've found that most of the stuff I've bought at Harbor Freight is junk. Sometimes it looks pretty good but when you bring it home you find out what's really wrong with it. The quality isn't there and it doesn't function as well as you expected it to or it breaks and finds itself in the trash or junk bin. The price is sometimes amazing but you can't trust it. For example I bought a simple stool there because it was cheap but when I starting using it I found it so uncomfortable I had to add more padding to the seat. Some months later the seat broke off landing me on the floor. Its now at the dump.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have several of these
http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-bar-clamp-96214.html?hftref=cj

They work very well of my needs. Very strong and easy to use. I'm afraid to get any of the longer ones because I find that this style tends to bend too easily.

One of these days I'll spring for real clamps.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I have the aluminum clamps. They are ok for light stuff and I do use them, but it really depends on what you use them for.


I get so aggravated and mad when I hear people saying “ALL” Harbor Freight clamps aren’t any good. I’m here to tell you they don’t have a clue as what the heck they are talking about. 



I have been buying the steel F clamp for 30 years and I’m still buying them. I have maybe 40 to 50 clamps of all different sizes and I use them constantly. I even have some holding some structural members of my shop together and they have been holding non-stop for 6 to 7 years now. They have been doing such a good job that I bought a few more to take their place.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

johnnie52 said:


> I have several of these
> http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-bar-clamp-96214.html?hftref=cj
> 
> They work very well of my needs. Very strong and easy to use. I'm afraid to get any of the longer ones because I find that this style tends to bend too easily.
> ...


I have the four (4) footers and have not bent one yet. Used them as recently as yesterday.

There is no need to crank down hard on any clamp. In fact it is not good technique for a strong glue joint.

George


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*clamps*

I am a luthier and use theyre clamps. I surely wouldnt use them if them werent any good. I use mostly the F style and the C-clamps. THe plastic ones are crap as they do break before the clamping pressure is applied alot of the time. The alumimimum ones work good too. You cant beat alot of Harbor Frieght stuff for the price payed most the time.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I have never tried the plastic ones because they just don’t look like they will hold up very well. I never have any luck with plastic anything. 

I also have a very large collection of spring clamps that I never seem to have enough of. the plastic protectors don't last very long but it still works with out


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

I got hooked on using these clamps: 

http://www.harborfreight.com/36-inch-ratchet-bar-clamp-spreader-98897.html

I really like using them, and have yet to have one fail. Of course, I do tend to knock on a lot of wood.....:laughing:


----------

